
Nearly half of cellphone calls will be scams by 2019, report says - stanleydrew
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/09/19/nearly-half-cellphone-calls-will-be-scams-by-report-says/
======
AnimalMuppet
Ha! I'm ahead of the curve! More than half of the calls to my cellphone are
scams already!

In fact, I'd estimate that 70% of my calls are scams. But I'm not a very heavy
user, so it doesn't take that many scam calls to win...

~~~
tonyquart
Yeah, me too. I think 80% of incoming calls on my land line are coming from
scammers. I never pick up the phone, though. I sometimes just ignore them, or
look up the numbers on sites like [http://whycall.me](http://whycall.me) and
block them in the end. It's a waste of time talking to those scammers.

